# 5.56 ammo



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Email today form place I have shopped in the past.
5.56 ammo get it now no more coming in. Last chance can not be replaced. 150 rounds 62 Gr green tip federal. $150 plus shipping. Of course I am not buying. Someone else needs it much more than I.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Got all I need too.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Daughter called last night to talk to my wife.. she wanted to know what ammo I would like for Christmas...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Remember the 2008 panic?? I'm good.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> 5.56 ammo get it now no more coming in. Last chance can not be replaced. 150 rounds 62 Gr green tip federal. $150 plus shipping.


Sounds like those assholes at CTD. They lost my respect and all of my business in 2008.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

jeffh said:


> Smitty901 said:
> 
> 
> > 5.56 ammo get it now no more coming in. Last chance can not be replaced. 150 rounds 62 Gr green tip federal. $150 plus shipping.
> ...


That would be a bargain from CTD. They were charging that much per round for. 22 ammo last month.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Chipper said:


> Remember the 2008 panic?? I'm good.


Yeah but that panic didn't come with a pandemic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If things go south, I won’t outlast the ammo I already have.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Denton said:


> If things go south, I won't outlast the ammo I already have.


Put me in the will for the rest Denton. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Denton said:


> If things go south, I won't outlast the ammo I already have.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Was down to the local Scheels store looking for rings for the new CZ. They had redesigned their store and took out the empty ammo shelves and made the gun area smaller. Making more room for bows. Goes to show what they are expecting in the near future. Wasting valuable floor space for nothing.


----------

